
Explaining Technical Debt - llvllatrix
https://llvllatrix.wordpress.com/2015/09/11/explaining-technical-debt/
======
meesles
If this were a bit more length and had some more specifics, I would love to
show any non-technical manager this article. Having worked in both a start-up
and a corporate software job, I saw the black and white with regards to
technical debt.

The corporate job's code was never refactored, they just pile on more and
more, monkey-wrench fixes when they need to and just wrestle code into their
specs. Doing what should be really simple things takes forever, and onboarding
is a nightmare. I can't stress the importance of refactoring enough, if you
have clean organized code, new people can come in and make sense of it all and
get to work.

As for management and the less technical, I like telling them that we could
see performance improvements with refactoring (which is often true) so that
they don't think it's completely useless on a product level. It takes a keen
manager to notice that work pace slows when technical debt accrues.

